# Door Dash battles Restaurant and Loses



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Today I went to go pick up an order from one of my regular restaurants. The staff informed me that another driver had picked up the order about 10-15 minutes before I had arrived.

I text DD support to inform them that the order had been already picked up by another driver. I am informed by DD support to wait for the restaurant to remake the order. I respond by telling support that this incident has already cost me 15 or more minutes of my time and that waiting will cost me at least another 20 mins and that I will not wait.

Support tells me she is on phone with restaurant and I decide to walk back inside to see what is going on. Restaurant staff is on the phone arguing with DD about this order insisting that the restaurant remake the order and send it out with me to deliver to the customer.

The restaurant staff repetitively told DD that they will not just remake the order because there is no guarantee of payment for another order because the original order was already covered by the original ticket.

DD refused to initiate a new order and insisted the restaurant reship the same order on the old dispatch ticket. This back and forth exchange went on several times with the restaurant ultimately winning the battle and the order being cancelled by DD with me getting 1/2 pay as well.

DD was clearly trying to get the restaurant to eat the cost of remaking the order by refusing to issue a new dispatch ticket. DD refused to call customer to see if order was even delivered and the staff called DD out on that as well. As far as I know the order was never re-dispatched.

Imagine how many restaurants just comply with DD’s demands to remake food and the restaurant is forced to eat the cost of this. Maybe DD threatens restaurants with dropping them off of their platform by not complying.

But kudos to this restaurant for standing up to the DD bully. I really hope DD took a double hit on this… having to pay the restaurant for the initial order, and having to refund the customer, and pay the driver as well (assuming a glitch, and not stealing food).

This is the type of scum these gig companies are… F’ them.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

"MOST LIKELY" the restaurant gave the order MISTAKENLY to the other driver. I have had that twice as a driver and twice as a customer.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

This is why chick fil a makes you tap the pickup button.

There's no other way to prove someone picked it up.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

BigJohn said:


> "MOST LIKELY" the restaurant gave the order MISTAKENLY to the other driver. I have had that twice as a driver and twice as a customer.


There was only one dispatch ticket created for this order and both drivers were dispatched to the restaurant under this same dispatch ticket 10 mins apart. I think it was a glitch on DD’s side. Additionally, the customer never called to complain about incorrect item.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The last meal I got from Door dash I actually got a phone call from door dash while I was in the middle of eating eat to ask if it got Delivered. i was SUPER tempted to say no but Alas, i was honest.

Their system is shitty and that's just a fact. I also worked for my friend Dino during covid and the ONLY way we handed orders over to drivers was to see them mark "pick up" and then we would hand the order over. After he instituted that policy the number of orders that went AWAL hit near zero (it still did happen but it was a shocking rarity)

Many of these restaraunts are just really stupid about this me thinks. I'm talking about all the restaraunts that just put orders up on racks for people to pick up.


On a similar note, I did a pickup from Papa Johns. (I used the app to order for myself) I walked into the store "Here for a pickup?"
"Yep"

"For Steve?" HE ASKED.

"Yes" and he handed the order over. Then I asked to see the manager and explained to BOTH OF THEM why what he did was stupid and how doing it that way could cost the restaraunt money because of shady people. Turned out the "manager" was the franchise owner. Gave me a free order of cheese sticks for calling his employee out on it and explaining the right/wrong way to handle it. It's actually a super new franchise and they are still getting the bumps out.


Never ask "Are you bob?" ask "What's the name on the order"
It's really is THAT simple. And people still screw it up all the time because they just don't know any better or get bored doing it the right way, or just don't care. (Don't care would be the places that have shelves of orders to pickup)



Which is a direct evolution out of my Uber method for finding my passengers, "Never ask "Are you bob" ask "What's your name? Or what's the name of the caller?". Then ALWAYS after I get their name I explain "Just making sure no one is stealing your taxi/uber" 99% of the time they proceed TO THANK ME!

I do it this way with taxis still and the only time I get the wrong person is when some jackass bellman/vallet orders in a taxi for "Guest Party of X" There's nothing I can do to fix that stupid when they order with the app... nothing.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The last meal I got from Door dash I actually got a phone call from door dash while I was in the middle of eating eat to ask if it got Delivered. i was SUPER tempted to say no but Alas, i was honest.
> 
> Their system is shitty and that's just a fact. I also worked for my friend Dino during covid and the ONLY way we handed orders over to drivers was to see them mark "pick up" and then we would hand the order over. After he instituted that policy the number of orders that went AWAL hit near zero (it still did happen but it was a shocking rarity)
> 
> ...


The orders at this restaurant are not placed on racks. They are directly handed to driver by staff after driver shows phone confirmation of order.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> There was only one dispatch ticket created for this order and both drivers were dispatched to the restaurant under this same dispatch ticket 10 mins apart. I think it was a glitch on DD’s side. Additionally, the customer never called to complain about incorrect item.


Ah yes, your famous "glitch" theory... Powered by your famous "algos," right? LOL.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Today I went to go pick up an order from one of my regular restaurants. The staff informed me that another driver had picked up the order about 10-15 minutes before I had arrived.
> 
> I text DD support to inform them that the order had been already picked up by another driver. I am informed by DD support to wait for the restaurant to remake the order. I respond by telling support that this incident has already cost me 15 or more minutes of my time and that waiting will cost me at least another 20 mins and that I will not wait.
> 
> ...


I had one last week where for some reason I accepted and delivered a $12 8 mile order. 
The next order was the same order but the restaurant refused to make it because it was already delivered. 
DoorDash refused to issue a new order to the restaurant and wanted me to manually recreate the order by reading the items from my app to the restaurant. 
Of course that wouldn’t work because I was not going to pay for an order that would be refused in hopes I would be reimbursed. 
I wasted 20 minutes arguing with DD and reconfirming my account details several times “ for security”. 
DD finally unassigned me and reduced my AR and CR.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Today I went to go pick up an order from one of my regular restaurants. The staff informed me that another driver had picked up the order about 10-15 minutes before I had arrived.
> 
> I text DD support to inform them that the order had been already picked up by another driver. I am informed by DD support to wait for the restaurant to remake the order. I respond by telling support that this incident has already cost me 15 or more minutes of my time and that waiting will cost me at least another 20 mins and that I will not wait.
> 
> ...


DD probably backed down because they know the restaurant could tell them to **** off and take their business elsewhere. 

The gig companies have at least some respect for the restaurants and treat them as businesses. Suffice to say they have zero respect for their drivers and treat them accordingly.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ed Elivery said:


> Ah yes, your famous "glitch" theory... Powered by your famous "algos," right? LOL.


I do not see you contributing any better of an explanation…


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I once worked at a law firm that had major computer problems all the time. Their IT department was pretty useless. “Glitch” was their favorite word. I’m allergic to it since then. Nothing is a glitch. It’s either a mistake or intentional. Period.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I once worked at a law firm that had major computer problems all the time. Their IT department was pretty useless. “Glitch” was their favorite word. I’m allergic to it since then. Nothing is a glitch. It’s either a mistake or intentional. Period.


A glitch IS a mistake 🙃


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> A glitch IS a mistake 🙃


TikTok told me yesterday that that smiley means you want to kill me. 😂


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Atavar said:


> I had one last week where for some reason I accepted and delivered a $12 8 mile order.
> The next order was the same order but the restaurant refused to make it because it was already delivered.
> DoorDash refused to issue a new order to the restaurant and wanted me to manually recreate the order by reading the items from my app to the restaurant.
> Of course that wouldn’t work because I was not going to pay for an order that would be refused in hopes I would be reimbursed.
> ...


Because they take so long to unassigned you, it leads to a lot of bad behavior. Drivers quickly learn how to unassign themselves which just sends another driver. Cycle continues until someone finally calls Support and spends 20 minutes of their time.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Because they take so long to unassigned you, it leads to a lot of bad behavior. Drivers quickly learn how to unassign themselves which just sends another driver. Cycle continues until someone finally calls Support and spends 20 minutes of their time.


Yes you can easily unassign. But if you want 1/2 pay you need to contact support so they can cancel order.

A driver that unassigns after picking up food will or could get that driver deactivated.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Yes you can easily unassign. But if you want 1/2 pay you need to contact support so they can cancel order.
> 
> A driver that unassigns after picking up food will or could get that driver deactivated.


Yes I understand. Getting $3 for spending 20 minutes on the phone during busy times doesn’t seem like an incentive to me. It’s no different than taking a $3 Wendy’s offer, it’s a waste of time. If it was a high offer value and slow then maybe.

I personally have spent the 20 minutes so others didn’t get screwed. I do it by chat on DD and switch to taking GH offers so I’m still delivering and not waiting 20 minutes for DD Rohit to ”investigate”. The point being made is they should be able to unassign you faster (or cancel) So more will do the right thing.

We’re talking about unassigned _before_ an order is picked up.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Today I went to go pick up an order from one of my regular restaurants. The staff informed me that another driver had picked up the order about 10-15 minutes before I had arrived.
> 
> I text DD support to inform them that the order had been already picked up by another driver. I am informed by DD support to wait for the restaurant to remake the order.


I don't do deliveries so explain this to me like I'm slow, or Ozzynubis. 

Joe Fatass ordered the Heart Attack triple bacon cheeseburger with large fries.

DD gives you the order. You get to restaurant and they say it was already picked up by a different driver. 

Does DD send you both the order and first one there gets it and second one is left holding his schvanschtucker?

Or did someone just walk in, say "I'm with DD" and get a free meal?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Yes I understand. Getting $3 for spending 20 minutes on the phone during busy times doesn’t seem like an incentive to me. It’s no different than taking a $3 Wendy’s offer, it’s a waste of time. If it was a high offer value and slow then maybe.
> 
> I personally have spent the 20 minutes so others didn’t get screwed. I do it by chat on DD and switch to taking GH offers so I’m still delivering and not waiting 20 minutes for DD Rohit to ”investigate”. The point being made is they should be able to unassign you faster (or cancel) So more will do the right thing.
> 
> We’re talking about unassigned _before_ an order is picked up.


There have been times I have received more than 1/2 pay. It’s a gamble, and depends on rep. Good thing this does not happen often enough to be of a concern to me. Worst case scenario, take a smoke break while waiting.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

New2This said:


> I don't do deliveries so explain this to me like I'm slow, or Ozzynubis.
> 
> Joe Fatass ordered the Heart Attack triple bacon cheeseburger with large fries.
> 
> ...


This previous driver possibly unassigned himself after receiving the food.

You can take a screenshot of pickup screen, unassign, walk into restaurant with screen shot, pickup food, free meal.

Once unassigned, the dispatcher will send request to different driver. That driver shows up to pick up order, but order already given to previous driver that fooled the restaurant and app.

Call support. Tell them what happened. Order usually cancelled out. Get 1/2 pay.

In this instance for whatever reason DD tried to get restaurant to send same order again to customer. Restaurant refused without DD sending new ticket so restaurant can get paid for new order.

DD was forced to eat cost on this, plus refund restaurant, refund customer, and pay me 1/2 pay.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Once unassigned, the dispatcher will send request to different driver. That driver shows up to pick up order, but order already given to previous driver that fooled the restaurant and app.


Thanks for the information on how to get a free meal. 🥳

That's mainly on DD then.

It'd be a pain in the ass when it's busy but giving the restaurant the driver's name picking up would minimize this.

Or doing a 4 digit PIN.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> DD was forced to eat cost on this, plus refund restaurant, refund customer, and pay me 1/2 pay.


They don’t have to refund the restaurant. The restaurant is happy. They made one order and got paid for it as agreed.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

New2This said:


> Thanks for the information on how to get a free meal. 🥳
> 
> That's mainly on DD then.
> 
> ...


They do give the restaurant the drivers name, the minimum wage restaurant employee just can’t be bothered to verify it. I have had (not fast food) restaurants as "are you Jim" or better yet "what is your name?" If they don’t know me yet.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

The one free lunch I ever got on these apps was sushi. It was extremely traumatic for me. I couldn’t get the taste out of my mouth for a week, and I brush A LOT. On the plus side - I didn’t have to waste money to see if I like sushi (NO!) 😂

Was a wrong address 10 miles away. Not gonna happen.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> The one free lunch I ever got on these apps was sushi. It was extremely traumatic for me. I couldn’t get the taste out of my mouth for a week, and I brush A LOT. On the plus side - I didn’t have to waste money to see if I like sushi (NO!) 😂
> 
> Was a wrong address 10 miles away. Not gonna happen.


Don’t judge by that. Sushi needs to be eaten fresh. By the time you went through all that it was old and warm and spoiled. NEVER get sushi at a buffet.
The two stupidest things to order for delivery are sushi or a hot fudge sundae. Root Beer float is a close third.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> They do give the restaurant the drivers name, the minimum wage restaurant employee just can’t be bothered to verify it. I have had (not fast food) restaurants as "are you Jim" or better yet "what is your name?" If they don’t know me yet.


On DD this is true only if the restaurant is using DD’s tablet. Corporate systems integrate a different way.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

New2This said:


> Thanks for the information on how to get a free meal. 🥳
> 
> That's mainly on DD then.
> 
> ...


On the proprietary DD tablet the driver name is included. Bigger chains do not use the DD tablet and integrate differently. I have asked restaurants about this and that is what I was told by them.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> Don’t judge by that. Sushi needs to be eaten fresh. By the time you went through all that it was old and warm and spoiled. NEVER get sushi at a buffet.
> The two stupidest things to order for delivery are sushi or a hot fudge sundae. Root Beer float is a close third.


It was from a very expensive, very well-known and popular place. If it were not, I’d likely skip the trial altogether.

I know this place very well, it’s my favorite to pick up from. They ALWAYS separate hot from cold and NEVER miss items. Very well run. I know the owner.

It’s just not for me.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I once worked at a law firm that had major computer problems all the time. Their IT department was pretty useless. “Glitch” was their favorite word. I’m allergic to it since then. Nothing is a glitch. It’s either a mistake or intentional. Period.


Same experience here.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> A glitch IS a mistake 🙃


No it’s not. It’s what’s blamed for someone’s mistake, as if it magically happens in its own. 








Not saying these NEVER happen. But it’s very rare. It’s almost always either human error or intentional deceit.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> No it’s not. It’s what’s blamed for someone’s mistake, as if it magically happens in its own.
> View attachment 685828
> 
> Not saying these NEVER happen. But it’s very rare. It’s almost always either human error or intentional deceit.











Glitch


The word glitch is an American word that dates from the mid-1900s. We will examine the definition of the word glitch, its interesting origin and some examples of the use of the word in sentences.




grammarist.com


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> The one free lunch I ever got on these apps was sushi. It was extremely traumatic for me. I couldn’t get the taste out of my mouth for a week, and I brush A LOT. On the plus side - I didn’t have to waste money to see if I like sushi (NO!) 😂
> 
> Was a wrong address 10 miles away. Not gonna happen.


Sushi… 🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

New2This said:


> Thanks for the information on how to get a free meal. 🥳
> 
> That's mainly on DD then.


Over the years, there have been many times while delivering that I have noted how easy it would be to exploit a vulnerability in the system to steal stuff. I, personally, would never actually do it, but I can't help but see how easy it would be to do it and how unlikely it would be that I would get caught. I don't discuss the specifics of things like this, though, because I don't want to put ideas in other people's heads.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

It takes a specific type of person to do this. I am definitely not one of those.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

New2This said:


> Thanks for the information on how to get a free meal. 🥳
> 
> That's mainly on DD then.
> 
> ...


If you want a quick and easy free meal, just walk into any chipotle’s when they are busy and take a bag off the delivery/mobile order rack… no need for an app.

BTW, I am definitely not condoning stealing.


Launchpad McQuack said:


> Over the years, there have been many times while delivering that I have noted how easy it would be to exploit a vulnerability in the system to steal stuff. I, personally, would never actually do it, but I can't help but see how easy it would be to do it and how unlikely it would be that I would get caught. I don't discuss the specifics of things like this, though, because I don't want to put ideas in other people's heads.


There is actually multiple vulnerabilities… not all require use of the app.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It takes a specific type of person to do this. I am definitely not one of those.


It happens more than you think…


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> It happens more than you think…


Especially when they leave a bunch of orders out for anyone to take.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

This line of discussion reminds me of a recent TikTok I saw. A guy saying that if an order is incomplete, he just marks it undelivered and gets his money back. He proceeds to say it doesn’t hurt the driver and he keeps his tip. Bet you hate when that happens. 

It’s the same when you pull an order off a rack. Stealing is stealing. Period.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It’s the same when you pull an order off a rack. Stealing is stealing. Period.


Aside from one poster earlier in the thread, I don't think anybody is advocating or condoning it. We are just noting how easily it can be done.



SinTaxERROR said:


> There is actually multiple vulnerabilities… not all require use of the app.


Many of them don't require use of the app, but use of the app makes you acutely aware of them. Like I said, I don't discuss specifics because I don't want to give people ideas, but walking in and grabbing an order off the rack at Chipotle has already been discussed in this thread. You don't need the app to do this, but if you have never delivered you might not realize how unmonitored those orders are. When you are delivering, you realize that you could just walk in at any time and grab a bag and nobody would notice. Even if they have you on camera, it would be pretty hard to tell that you are not a delivery driver and that you took an order that is not yours from the footage.


----------

